# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  dea_07 u befsh edhe 100 vjeçe

## Linda5

*dea_07 te uroj nga zemra u befsh edhe 100 vjeçe

Te uroj Shendet ,Lumturi dhe Harmoni ne Familje 

Te uroj te kalosh gezuar Ditlindjen tende me Familjen dhe njerzit qe te duan*

----------


## toni007

*Gezuar ditelindjen ylli i forumit..**fate dhe lumturi perher ne jeten tate
edhe 100 tjera..*

----------


## izabella

Dea u befsh 100 vjece....

Te uroj sa me shume dite te lumtura ne jeten tende

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## *suada*

Urime! U befsh 100 vjece!

----------


## busavata

*dea 07 
urime ditlindja i festofsh edhe 100 tjera 
ne gezime dhe lumturi ashtu si ty ta deshiron zemra e jote
Gezuar*

----------


## King_Arthur

dhe 100 te tjera

----------


## skender76

Urime per ditlindjen dea07!!!!

skenderi.

----------


## INFINITY©

*Edhe 100 dhe pac vec gezime ne jeten tende!

Have a great birthday!*

----------


## martini1984

Shendet,jete te lumtur dhe c'fare te doje zemra.
Dhe perse jo :buzeqeshje: 
Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Milkway

I gezofsh edhe 100 tjera dea 

te prift e mbara ne qdo aspekt te jetes dhe qofshe e lumtur pergjithmon

----------


## Izadora

U befsh 100 vjec Dea07 !
Suksese ne jete.

Mbaresi dhe shendet ne familje !!!!!!!


Nje dite pushimi alone  :shkelje syri:

----------


## mi piace

edhe 100-vite per ty dea.
                                         shum urime per ty

----------


## daniel00

Jete te gjate dhe te lumtur

----------


## Adaes

Edhe 100 vjece zemer, Kalofsh cdo dite e me bukur e qofsh gjithmone e qeshur  :buzeqeshje: 
Kalofsh sa me mire sot nen shoqerine e njerve qe do me shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Homza

Dea07....u befsh 100 vjec lale, je nje nder njerzit me te nderum ne kte forum...te uroj me sinqeritet te plot, Homza

----------


## Ares_Ares

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Edhe 100 Vjece u befsh :P  Qofsh e Lumtur...


Spo Te bej Dhurate Se Skam Lek per Momentin :P

----------


## drague

poshte komunistet :syte zemra:

----------


## projekti21_dk

EDA 70 që është e para
lehtë - lehtë porsi flutur
- Të uroj ditë të mbara
shëndet, mbrothësi e jetë të lumtur.

----------


## mia@

> *dea_07 t* 
> 
> [


*Linda* te falenderoj nga zemra per hapjen e temes. Qofsh dhe ti e lumtur me amoren tende dhe femijet. Kiss...

Faleminderit per urimin *toni.* Je shume i mire.
*Suada* flm nga zemra per urimin.

Flm per urimin *isabella*.

Flm per  urimin *busavata*.

*Skende*r flm per urimin.

Flm *King_Arthur*.

*Flm Infinity* qofsh e lumtur dhe ti, dhe suksese ne jete!


Flm SystemA Gjithe te mirat dhe per ty.


lm *xhamia* Kur do ju'a hame llokumet virtuale ty dhe bonit si cifti i forumit qe jeni?  :ngerdheshje: 


Flm Iza. Sa mire do ishte . Me pelqen te kem vetem per veten  nje dite. 

Flm per urimin *mi piace.*

----------


## Apollyon

dea_07 te uroj edhe 100 vite te lumtura. Te uroj sa me shume fat, lumturi e dashuri ne vitet qe do vijn.

Gezuar.

Ps; po ai cpati me ate Eda 70? haha

----------

